# عملية نسر سيناء



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2012)

*٧٥ مدرعة تنضم لـ «نسر سيناء».. والجيش يبدأ هدم الأنفاق*​

*المصرى اليوم / 10/8/2012 *

*واصلت القوات المسلحة عملية «نسر» الموسعة فى شمال سيناء، لمواجهة الإرهاب ومطاردة مرتكبى حادث الهجوم الإجرامى على قوات حرس الحدود. دفع الجيش الثانى الميدانى، أمس، بـ٧٥ مدرعة، وعربات دفع رباعى مصفحة، وقاذفات صواريخ، ومعدات قتالية أخرى إلى مدينة العريش، فى مشهد غير مسبوق منذ انتهاء الحرب مع إسرائيل.*

*واستمرت المعركة** التى تخوضها تشكيلات القوات المسلحة والشرطة حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح أمس، وداهمت القوات عدداً من المنازل بمدينتى الشيخ زويد ورفح بحثاً عن مطلوبين. وقال مصدر أمنى قريب الصلة بقيادة العمليات فى شمال سيناء إن العمليات العسكرية ستستمر دون تحديد موعد لتوقفها.*

*وأكد مصدر عسكرى لـ«المصرى اليوم» أن قوات الجيش تحاصر جبل «الحلال» الذى يتحصن به عدد من المسلحين وتحكم قبضتها عليه، وتدرس حالياً خططاً لاقتحام عمق الجبل بالقوات البرية تحت غطاء جوى من الطائرات المقاتلة، مع تجنب وقوع خسائر بشرية فى صفوف القوات. *

*وبدأت المعدات والحفارات هدم عدد من الأنفاق** التى تربط مدينتى رفح المصرية والفلسطينية، وسط حراسة مكثفة، فيما وصلت مدينة رفح معدات إضافية تابعة لسلاح المهندسين لدعم عمليات تدمير الأنفاق. وقال مصدر مطلع إن قراراً صدر من القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بهدم جميع الأنفاق ويبلغ عددها من ٥٠٠ إلى ٦٠٠، مشيراً إلى أن الهدم ليس عقاباً للأشقاء الفلسطينيين فى غزة، *
*وسيتم فتح معبر رفح لدخولهم خلال أيام.*

*ونفت مصادر طبية بمستشفى العريش وصول أى جثث لمسلحين نتيجة الحملة الأمنية، فيما كشف تقرير الطب الشرعى المبدئى الخاص بجثث منفذى حادث الحدود*
*أن الجناة فى العقد الثانى من عمرهم ويحملون ملامح عربية ويرتدون أحذية مدوناً عليها أنها صنعت فى مدينة نابلس الفلسطينية بالضفة الغربية.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2012)

*الجيش يطارد الإرهابيين وسط المنازل بسيناء.. وبدء عمليات هدم أنفاق رفح*​

*( نفس المصدر أعلاه ) *

*وقال مصدر أمنى قريب الصلة بقيادة العمليات فى شمال سيناء إن عمليات المداهمة والتفتيش التى أطلق عليها الجيش اسم «النسر»، بحثاً عن مطلوبين، مستمرة منذ يومين دون انقطاع ليلاً ونهاراً، *
*مشيراً إلى أن العملية أسفرت عن نتائج «مبهرة» ستؤدى للتوصل لمرتكبى الحادث خلال أيام.*

*وأضاف المصدر أن القوات هاجمت، مساء أمس الأول، عدداً من الأوكار الإجرامية فى أطراف مدينة الشيخ زويد ومنطقة «الجميعى»، مستخدمة المدرعات والأسلحة الرشاشة والثقيلة إلا أنها لم تستخدم الطائرات لعدم حاجتها لها، لأن بعض الأماكن التى تمت مهاجمتها تقع داخل أماكن سكنية، ومن الصعب ضرب أهداف داخل هذه الأماكن بالطائرات، لكى لا يتأثر سكان هذه المناطق بالقصف.*

*وأكد** المصدر مقتل عدد كبير من المسلحين الذين أبدوا مقاومة مسلحة للقوات التى اقتحمت البؤر الإجرامية، *
*كما ألقت القوات القبض** على عدد آخر منهم يتم التحقيق معهم الآن بمعرفة جهات سيادية.*

*وأشار إلى أن قوات الجيش والشرطة لم تلحق بها أى أضرار بشرية *

*الجبل به الكثير من الأسلحة الثقيلة التى يدافع بها الإرهابيون عن أنفسهم، وهى أسلحة بعضها متطور للغاية. *

*كما قامت الطائرات الحربية الإسرائيلية بالتحليق بشكل مكثف على الجانب الآخر من الحدود طوال الليل، إلا أنها لم تلق قنابل ضوئية مثلما كانت تفعل فى الليالى الماضية.*

*وبدأت المعدات والحفارات** التى وصلت المنطقة الحدودية فى وقت سابق هدم عدد من الأنفاق التى تربط مدينتى رفح المصرية والفلسطينية، وظهرت الحفارات وهى تعمل طوال الليل وسط حراسة مكثفة من قوات الجيش والشرطة، تحسباً لتعرض أى منها للهجوم من فلسطينيين أو مالكى هذه الأنفاق.*

*وهناك أنفاق صغيرة لعبور الأفراد وأنفاق كبيرة لعبور الأفراد والبضائع والمواد التموينية والسيارات. ورجح المصدر أن تستمر عمليات الهدم لعدة شهور قادمة، *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2012)

*صحف أجنبية: غارات الجيش فى سيناء بداية لإعادة التفاوض على بنود اتفاقية السلام*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2012)

*خبراء عسكريون: معاهدة السلام تعطينا حق إرسال قوات إضافية لسيناء فى حالة الخطر*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

*صحف أجنبية: «موافى» كبش فداء لـ«هجوم سيناء» والبعض خشى من تحوله إلى «عمر سليمان» آخر*


*الجيش يدفع بتعزيزات إضافية استعداداً لاقتحام وسط «سيناء»*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

*إسرائيل توافق على إرسال مصر مروحيات هجومية إلى سيناء*


*وزير الخارجية: العبث بأمن سيناء «خط أحمر».. وإجراءات رادعة للمعتدين*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

*مظاهرات حاشدة فى سيناء لدعم الجيش والقبائل تهدر دم المتعاونين مع «الإرهاب»*


*واصلت قوات الجيش لليوم الرابع على التوالى، أمس، العملية «نسر» لتطهير شبه جزيرة سيناء من العناصر المتطرفة المسؤولة عن جريمة قتل جنود القوات المسلحة على الحدود، *
*وألقت القوات القبض على ٦ من العناصر المشتبه فيها**، *
*فيما تم تدمير ١٢ نفقاً على الحدود بين مصر وقطاع غزة**،*
*وعبرت نحو ٥٠ دبابة جديدة قناة السويس لدعم العمليات.*

*وقال مصدر عسكرى مسؤول لـ«المصرى اليوم»: *
*أنه سيتم تدعيم القوات الموجودة بقوات تحرك سريع ومروحيات للتعامل فى المناطق الجبلية، وإمدادها بعدد من خبراء المتفجرات والألغام.*

*وخرج الآلاف من أبناء مدينة العريش، أمس وطالبوا القوات المسلحة بالقصاص العادل لدماء الشهداء، مرددين هتافات: «القصاص القصاص.. قتلوا ولادنا بالرصاص»، و«الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة»، ورفعوا الأعلام وصور شهداء الحدود.*
*وأكد مصدر أمنى أن تعليمات القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة شددت على ضرورة العمل ليلاً ونهاراً، لسرعة الانتهاء من هدم هذه الأنفاق، لكى تستطيع القوات المسلحة أن تحكم قبضتها على المنطقة.*

*وأعلنت إسرائيل موافقتها، أمس الأول، على طلب مصرى باستخدام طائرات هليكوبتر هجومية فى سيناء بالمخالفة لقيود معاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية.*

*فتحت مصر معبر رفح الحدودى مع قطاع غزة، بشكل استثنائى، أمس، للسماح بعودة المعتمرين الفلسطينيين*
*وقالت مصادر أمنية رفيعة المستوى إن فتح المعبر سيستمر لمدة يومين فقط، وشددت على أنه *
*«لن يتم السماح بدخول أى فلسطينى إلى الأراضى المصرية فى الوقت الحالى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

*فتح معبر رفح بشكل استثنائى أمام المعتمرين العائدين إلى غزة*​


*وقال مصدر رسمى مسؤول، رفض ذكر اسمه، أنه تقرر افتتاح ميناء رفح البرى، أمس «الجمعة»، من جانب واحد فقط لعودة الفلسطينيين إلى غزة. *
*وتم فتح المعبر فى الساعة الثامنة صباحاً واستمر حتى الثالثة عصراً، وشهد المعبر تكدساً كبيراً من الفلسطينيين ، خصوصاً أن أعداداً كبيرة منهم كانت عائدة من الأراضى السعودية، *
*وكان آخرون عائدين من العلاج بمستشفيات القاهرة، *
*ومن بينهم من كان يتسوق بعض البضائع الخاصة بعيد الفطر من الجانب المصرى.*

*الذين بلغ عددهم حوالى ٣ آلاف مسافر إلى الجانب الآخر، *

*وقال مسؤول بالمخابرات العامة لـ«لمصرى اليوم» أن «المعبر تم فتحه من جانب واحد لعبور الفلسطينيين العالقين بسبب عيد الفطر، *
*ولن يتم السماح بدخول أى فلسطينى إلى الأراضى المصرية فى الوقت الحالى*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيما كشف تقرير الطب الشرعى المبدئى الخاص بجثث منفذى حادث الحدود أن الجناة فى العقد الثانى من عمرهم ويحملون ملامح عربية ويرتدون أحذية مدوناً عليها أنها صنعت فى مدينة نابلس الفلسطينية بالضفة الغربية.*



*لا يوجد اتصال بين الضفة وغزة منذ انقلاب حماس واستيلائها على السلطة في غزة. كما ان نابلس لا تشتهر بصناعة الاحذية، بل مدينة الخليل هي المشهورة بذلك، وكلاهما في الضفة الغربية.

ممكن الاحذية دي تكون مصنوعة في الضفة وتم تصديرها الى مصر، ومن ثم دخلت الى غزة عن طريق الانفاق، خصيصا حتى يرتديها الارهابيين. ده السيناريو الوحيد "المعقول".

جرائد صفراء. هذا اقل ما يقال. الفاتحة على روح الاعلام.*


----------



## geegoo (11 أغسطس 2012)

الفيديو اللي فيه الجثث الثلاث التي اعيدت لمصر يوضح المكتوب علي الاحذية بالصورة ....


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2012)

geegoo قال:


> الفيديو اللي فيه الجثث الثلاث التي اعيدت لمصر يوضح المكتوب علي الاحذية بالصورة ....



*بس فعلا وصول بضاعة الضفة لغزة ليس بالامر السهل، والجثث مصر استلمتهم من اسرائيل.

من قام بهذا الهجوم لا يمثلنا ابدا، بل يُمثل نفسه، وهو كلب واحترق. مش عارف اقول ايه. ربنا يرحمنا.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *بس فعلا وصول بضاعة الضفة لغزة ليس بالامر السهل، والجثث مصر استلمتهم من اسرائيل.*
> 
> *من قام بهذا الهجوم لا يمثلنا ابدا، بل يُمثل نفسه، وهو كلب واحترق. مش عارف اقول ايه. ربنا يرحمنا.*


*طبعا انا معاك قلباً وقالباً*
*من فعل هذه الفعلة لا نحسبه على شعب فلسطين ...*
*الشعب الفلسطينى حاجة والناس دى حاااااااااااجة تانية خالص*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى التوفيق للجيش المصرى فى القضاء على الارهابين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أغسطس 2012)

*الجيش يبدأ الهجوم الكبير على جبل الحلال*​

*المصدر / المصرى اليوم 12/8/2012 *
*كشفت مصادر عسكرية مطلعة أن الجيش بدأ فى وقت متأخر من مساء أمس الأول عملية الهجوم الكبير على معاقل الإرهابيين فى صحراء الشيخ زويد ورفح وجبل الحلال فى شبه جزيرة سيناء، *
*فى وقت دفع فيه الجيش بتعزيزات إضافية سواء معدات أو أفراد لحسم معركة «التحرير الثانى لسيناء» فى أقرب وقت، على حد وصف المصادر..*

*قالت المصادر - فضلت عدم ذكر اسمها - لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إن زيارة الرئيس مرسى والمشير حسين طنطاوى، أمس الأول، إلى مدينة رفح، كانت بمثابة «إشارة البدء» للهجوم الكبير ضد الإرهابيين المتواجدين فى سيناء. *
*وأضافت أن الجيش الثانى الميدانى أرسل تعزيزات عسكرية كبيرة، أمس، لسيناء عبارة عن *
*١٥ دبابة *
*و١٠ مدرعات متعددة المهام*
*و٧ مركبات مختلفة ما بين ناقلة جنود وعربات ذخيرة *
*و١٥٠ ضابطاً وجندياً.*
*ورداً على طبيعة هذا الهجوم الكبير أو العملية الموسعة التى يجرى تنفيذها حاليا، قالت المصادر العسكرية إن «هذه العملية هى المرحلة الأهم والأعلى درجة ضمن الخطة (نسر)»، *
*وأضافت أن القوات التى تشارك فى هذه العملية العسكرية تخوض حرباً شرسة ضد «عدو إرهابى خطير» وهى معركة نستطيع أن نطلق عليها «إعادة تحرير سيناء».*

*من ناحية أخرى، أكد مصدر مسؤول استمرار عمل المعدات والآلات التى تقوم حالياً بهدم الأنفاق بين الأراضى المصرية والفلسطينية. وأشار إلى أنها قامت بهدم ١٧ نفقاً حتى الآن فى المنطقة التى تقع بين معبرى رفح وكرم أبوسالم. *
*وقال الدكتور ياسر على، المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، فى تصريحات تليفزيونية، إن الرئيس مرسى مصر على إتمام عملية تطهير سيناء.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أغسطس 2012)

*١٦٠٠ فلسطينى يعبرون إلى «غزة».. وليلة هادئة فى العريش والشيخ زويد*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أغسطس 2012)

*أكد اللواء أحمد زكى عابدين، وزير التنمية المحلية،** أن وزارة الدفاع ستختار محافظ شمال سيناء*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (12 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صحف أجنبية: غارات الجيش فى سيناء بداية لإعادة التفاوض على بنود اتفاقية السلام*​


 ما انا قلت لكم من قبل  أن لإسرائيل مصالح كثيرة من هجوم و منها الضغط على مصر و رئيسها مرسي لعمل اتفاقية سلام بحجة  وجود خطر إرهابي مشترك يهدد البلدين و الضحية الوحيدة فلسطين و ابناءها ...غلقوا معابركم و اتركوا اهل غزة و فلسطين بحالهم بيكفي الي هما فيه ...حرام تكون مصر و اسرائيل في مواجهه الشعب الفلسطيني ..ربنا معهم وهو يكفيهم ....بدل الذل و الاتهامات و السب الي بتوجهوها لابناء فلسطين دون تفكير و طرح سؤال وهو من هو المستفيد من عمليه رفح و من هو المستفيد الوحيد من هدم  الانفاق و غلق المعابر

اتمنى من الاخوة في فلسطين يطلبوا غلق المعابر حتى يرتاحوا الاخوة المصريين و تنعم مصر بالامان ...وهم عادي الي مكتوب لهم بيصير ...و بيكفي اهانه للشعب الفلسطيني  ....الله معاكم يااهل غزة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ما انا قلت لكم من قبل أن لإسرائيل مصالح كثيرة من هجوم و منها الضغط على مصر و رئيسها مرسي لعمل اتفاقية سلام بحجة وجود خطر إرهابي مشترك يهدد البلدين


*المقصود هنا هو تعديل بنود تخص تواجد الجيش المصرى فى سيناء ...*
*ودة فى صالح مصر من كافة الوجوه *
*



حرام تكون مصر و اسرائيل في مواجهه الشعب الفلسطيني ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أحنا مش فى مواجهة مع الشعب الفلسطينى*
*كفاكم خلطاً للأوراق من دون فهم*
*أحنا فى مواجهة مع (( الأرهاب ))*
*



ربنا معهم وهو يكفيهم ....بدل الذل و الاتهامات و السب الي بتوجهوها لابناء فلسطين دون تفكير 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا أحد منا وجه سباً للشعب الفلسطينى ...ولن يحدث *
*كفاكم مزايدة على قضية ما نتوش فاهمينها من أصله *
*



و طرح سؤال وهو من هو المستفيد من عمليه رفح و من هو المستفيد الوحيد من هدم الانفاق و غلق المعابر

أنقر للتوسيع...

الأنفاق أعتداء على حدود بلدى ...بقت حق مكتسب خلاص ؟؟؟؟*
*



اتمنى من الاخوة في فلسطين يطلبوا غلق المعابر حتى يرتاحوا الاخوة المصريين و تنعم مصر بالامان ...وهم عادي الي مكتوب لهم بيصير ...و بيكفي اهانه للشعب الفلسطيني ....الله معاكم يااهل غزة

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مين أهان الشعب الفلسطينى يا أخت انصار ؟؟؟؟؟*
*حربنا ضد الأرهاب مش ضد شعوب...حدودنا وأمننا وسلامنا خط أحمر *


----------



## geegoo (13 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *بس فعلا وصول بضاعة الضفة لغزة ليس بالامر السهل، والجثث مصر استلمتهم من اسرائيل.
> 
> من قام بهذا الهجوم لا يمثلنا ابدا، بل يُمثل نفسه، وهو كلب واحترق. مش عارف اقول ايه. ربنا يرحمنا.*


يا حبيبي اكيد لا يمثل شعب
انا متأكد من دي .... 
هو تعليقي كان لتوضيح معلومة فقط بدون ان اخوض في تفاصيلها للحفاظ علي المشاعر و عدم الدخول في جدال لا يفيد 
و الحقيقة كاملة هتبان بعد العملية مش دلوقتي
ده لو في حد عايز يبينها اصلا


----------



## geegoo (13 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أكد اللواء أحمد زكى عابدين، وزير التنمية المحلية،** أن وزارة الدفاع ستختار محافظ شمال سيناء*​


مش فاهم البوست ده يا استاذي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2012)

geegoo قال:


> *أكد اللواء أحمد زكى عابدين، وزير التنمية المحلية،** أن وزارة الدفاع ستختار محافظ شمال سيناء*​*مش فاهم البوست ده يا استاذي*


*رئيس الجمهورية هو من يختار المحافظين ويعينهم ويقيلهم *
*هذه هى المرة الأولى التى يُعلن فيها تدخل وزارة الدفاع فى تعيين محافظ بلدة معينة*
*وهذا يعنى ان القادم رجل عسكرى صرف محدد من قِبل وزارة الدفاع - مما يعنى أبعاداً أستراتيجية عسكرية *
*هذا طبعاً رأييى الشخصى ...يحتمل الصواب والخطأ *


----------



## geegoo (13 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رئيس الجمهورية هو من يختار المحافظين ويعينهم ويقيلهم *
> *هذه هى المرة الأولى التى يُعلن فيها تدخل وزارة الدفاع فى تعيين محافظ بلدة معينة*
> *وهذا يعنى ان القادم رجل عسكرى صرف محدد من قِبل وزارة الدفاع - مما يعنى أبعاداً أستراتيجية عسكرية *
> *هذا طبعاً رأييى الشخصى ...يحتمل الصواب والخطأ *


شكرا للتوضيح يا استاذي ... 
ربنا يرتب الصالح للبلد و يعدي الايام دي علي خير ....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2012)

*قبائل سيناء تدخل الحرب ضـد «التكفيريين»*​

*المصرى اليوم / 14/8/2012 *
*شهد اليوم السادس للعملية العسكرية ضد المتشددين والجماعات التكفيرية فى شبه جزيرة سيناء تطورا لافتا أمس، تمثل فى إعلان قبيلة السواركة الحرب على الإرهاب، إثر اغتيال خلف المنيعى أحد كبار شيوخ القبيلة وابنه محمد على يد مسلحين، إلا أنها رفضت قبول العزاء فيهما لحين الثأر لهما *
*فى وقت كشفت مصادر أمنية أن المتشددين عقدوا اجتماعا سريا للرد على هجوم الجيش الذى قتل، أمس الأول، ٧ من المسلحين فى «الجورة» قرب منطقة الشيخ زويد.*

*إلى ذلك، قال اللواء أركان حرب أحمد محمود وصفى، قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى، إن العمليات العسكرية مستمرة فى سيناء حتى يتم القضاء نهائيا على البؤر الإرهابية والإجرامية بالكامل، مشيراً إلى أن القوات المسلحة والجيش الثانى سيستمر فى إرسال التعزيزات من القوات والأسلحة والمعدات حتى يتم التخلص والقضاء نهائيا على تلك الجماعات الإرهابية، وأن يتم الثأر لأبناء مصر من القوات المسلحة والشرطة المدنية ضحايا حادث رفح.*

*وكشف اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، أنه يتم التركيز فى أحداث سيناء على المستفيد من حادث رفح، مشيرا إلى أن بعض المتهمين فى تلك الأحداث هم من الذين هربوا من السجون أثناء الثورة، والبعض الآخر خرج من السجون بعد انتهاء العمل بقانون الطوارئ وليس بعفو رئاسى. *

*اعتقل الأمن المصرى أمس ثلاثة فلسطينيين** لدى محاولتهم دخول قطاع غزة عبر الأنفاق بالقرب من العلامة الدولية رقم ٤ عند بوابة صلاح الدين. وجار التحقيق معهم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2012)

*وزير الداخلية: نركز فى جريمة رفح على المستفيد وقادرون على بسط الأمن بمساعدة أهل سيناء*​
*كشف اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، عن تمكن قوات الجيش والشرطة بمساعدة أبناء البدو الشرفاء من استهداف مؤامرة فى الخروبة حيث تم ضبط بعض الأسلحة منها ٢*
*٢٦ طلقة بوصة و٥ ألغام دبابات وصاروخ مضاد للدبابات *
*و٢ قاعدة هاون، مشيرا إلى أنه عند بدء تعامل القوات مع هذه المواقع فوجئت قذائف الـ«آر بى جى» وتم التعامل بالمثل*
* ولقى ٥ منهم مصرعهم وتم ضبط ٣ بندقيات آلية و٢ مسدس ماسورة، ورشاش متعدد ٢٠ كيلو جراماً، مشددا على أنه يتم التركيز فى أحداث سيناء على المستفيد من هذا الحادث.*
*نفس المصدر السابق *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2012)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن ومسلحين جنوب الشيخ زويد.. ومصادر تؤكد رصد أكثر من ٤٠ بؤرة إرهابية*


*.. الدفع بمدرعات ودبابات جديدة .. واستمرار الحملة لهدم الأنفاق*


----------



## geegoo (22 أغسطس 2012)

مافيش جديد ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2012)

*«نسر» تواصل تطهير سيناء من الإرهابيين: ضبط ٧١ بينهم ٦ مسلحين ومصادرة «آر بى جى»*​

* المصدر / المصرى اليوم 23/8/2012*

*واصلت قوات الجيش والشرطة، أمس، عمليتها العسكرية «نسر» لتطهير منطقة سيناء من البؤر الإرهابية، بعد توقف خلال إجازة عيد الفطر، وأسفرت مواجهات أمس عن ضبط ٧١ مشتبهاً بهم، بينهم ٦ مسلحين بحوزتهم أسلحة «آر بى جى» وقنابل يدوية، وبنادق آلية، فيما أحبطت القوات محاولة جديدة لتفجير خط الغاز، وبدأت القوات المسلحة شراء الأسلحة من الأهالى، *
*فيما أكدت مؤسسة الرئاسة أنه سيتم الكشف عن نتائج العملية قريباً، وأنه لم يصلها أى احتجاج رسمى من إسرائيل عن التعزيزات العسكرية فى سيناء*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2012)

*«ليبرمان» يحذر من تداعيات دخول الجيش المصرى إلى سيناء.. و«واشنطن» تطالب بالتنسيق مع إسرائيل*​

*حذر وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلى أفيجدور ليبرمان من تداعيات إدخال قوات الجيش المصرى إلى سيناء، مطالباً الحكومة الإسرائيلية بعدم الصمت، فيما طالبت الولايات المتحدة مصر بالتنسيق مع إسرائيل والالتزام بمعاهدة السلام.*
*كان رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى بنيامين نتنياهو بعث مؤخراً برسالة شديدة اللهجة إلى مصر عبر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، يطالب فيها بسحب دبابات الجيش المصرى من سيناء فوراً.*

*من جهته، قال رئيس الهيئة الأمنية والسياسية فى وزارة الدفاع الإسرائيلية، عاموس جلعاد، إن إسرائيل لا تتخوف من العمليات العسكرية فى مصر، وإن هناك تنسيقاً بين الطرفين حول ما يجرى. ونفى «جلعاد» صحة الأنباء حول وجود توتر أو أزمة نتيجة إدخال آليات ودبابات ثقيلة مصرية إلى سيناء، مبرراً ذلك بأن كل ما يجرى هناك يأتى بالتوافق بين الطرفين.*


*وأكد «زيو»، فى تصريحات لصحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت الإسرائيلية**، أن مصر محقة وصادقة فى قولها إن اتفاقية السلام تعيق تصديها للإرهاب فى سيناء، وقال: «قوات حرس الحدود المصرية الموجودة هناك غير كافية، لا من حيث العدد ولا النوعية، لمواجهة التنظيمات الإرهابية فى سيناء، ولذلك ينبغى على إسرائيل أن توافق على مطالب مصر بإدخال القوات اللازمة لتنفيذ العمليات المطلوبة».*

*نفس المصدر أعلاه *


----------



## grges monir (23 أغسطس 2012)

تركمات الفوضى  الامنية فى سيناء ادت الى هذا الوضع
نتمنى ان ينجح الامن المصرى  بمساعدة الجيش باحتواء سيناء من الارهابين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> تركمات الفوضى الامنية فى سيناء ادت الى هذا الوضع
> نتمنى ان ينجح الامن المصرى بمساعدة الجيش باحتواء سيناء من الارهابين


 *رُب ضارة نافعة ...لولا العملية القذرة فى رفح*
*ما استطاع الجيش الثانى الميدانى دخول سيناء بمثل هذه الكثافة*
*ولا أعتقد أن الجيش سيخرج من سيناء بعدها *
*سنقضى بمشيئة الله على هؤلاء الأرهابيين وستعود سيناء الى جيشنا مرة أخرى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2012)

*«نسر»تضبط مخزن «آر. بى. جى» وصاروخين مضادين للطائرات*​


*فى بداية الأسبوع الثالث لانطلاقها، نجحت العملية العسكرية «نسر»، فى اصطياد صاروخين مضادين للطائرات، وقذائف «آر. بى. جى» وعدد من البنادق الآلية، فضلاً عن ٥ مسلحين.*

*وتابع المصدر أن القوات المسلحة تتوعد هؤلاء الإرهابيين ولن ترحمهم، وسوف تتعامل معهم بكل قسوة.*

*من جهة أخرى، أكد المصدر أن مصر لم تتلق أى اعتراض من الجانب الاسرائيلى على العمليات داخل سيناء، مشيراً إلى وجود تنسيق بين القاهرة وتل أبيب فى هذا الصدد.*

*نقلت صحيفة «يسرائيل هايوم» الإسرائيلية عن إرسال إسرائيل رسالة إلى واشنطن تتضمن تذكيراً بتعهدات الرئيس الأمريكى الأسبق جيمى كارتر بأن تتدخل الولايات المتحدة عند حدوث أى أزمة بين مصر وإسرائيل حول اتفاقية السلام. *

*ومع ذلك أشارت الصحيفة إلى وجود شكوك لدى القيادة السياسية فى إسرائيل حول إمكانية اهتمام مصر أو الولايات المتحدة بحل الأزمة.*

*المصدر / المصرى اليوم / 24/8/2012*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2012)

*«السيسى» يؤكد لـ«باراك» التزام مصر بـمعاهدة السلام*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2012)

*«نسر» تستعد لتنفيذ حملة جديدة لمداهمة جبل الحلال واستمرار الاعتداءات على الحواجز الأمنية فى العريش*​

*المصدر / المصرى اليوم / 25/8/2012 *

*وسط استعدادات للبدء فى حملة مكبرة تحت غطاء جوى، لمداهمة جبل الحلال والمناطق المحيطة به خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة.*
*وأطلق مسلحون ملثمون النار على حاجزين أمنيين بالعريش والشيخ زويد، مساء أمس الأول، دون وقوع إصابات، *
*كما تعرض حاجز أمنى بحى الزهور شمال مدينة الشيخ زويد لهجوم مسلح من قبل مجهولين يستقلون سيارة ذات دفع رباعى وتم تبادل إطلاق النار بين الجانبين، هرب على أثره المسلحون.*

*وأعلنت مديرية أمن شمال سيناء أنها ألقت القبض على ١٠٠ مشتبه جنائى *
*وقام عدد من المطاردين** جنائياً من قوات الأمن بتقديم عرض للأجهزة الأمنية بمعاونتهم فى ملاحقة العناصر المسلحة الموصوفة بالتكفير المشتبه فى تورطها فى هجوم رفح مقابل إلغاء الأحكام الغيابية الصادرة ضدهم، باعتبارها أحكاما ظالمة لفقها لهم النظام السابق، على حد تعبيرهم، إلا أن العرض قوبل بالرفض من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية.*

*وعاودت السلطات العمل فى تدمير الأنفاق، بعد توقف دام ٥ أيام، خلال إجازة عيد الفطر وانتقلت المعدات من المنطقة الواقعة ما بين معبرى كرم أبوسالم ورفح البرى إلى منطقة صلاح الدين بوسط مدينه رفح، وهو ما يتوقع معه مواجهة بعض الصعوبات نظراً لوجود السكان فى المنطقة التى يقومون بتدميرها.*

*كانت الأجهزة الأمنية قد نجحت فى تدمير أكثر من ٢٥ نفقاً.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

*«العسكرى»: تأخر اقتحام «جبل الحلال» لاستكمال المعلومات *
*و إسرائيل لا تعارض دخول الطائرات إلى سيناء *​

*قال مصدر عسكرى مسؤول – إن قوات الجيش والشرطة تحاصر «جبل الحلال» من جميع الجهات وتحكم قبضتها عليه منذ بدء العملية العسكرية فى الثامن من الشهر الجارى، إلا أنها لم تقتحم الجبل بالقوات البرية حتى الآن، وتم قصف عدة أهداف محددة بالطائرات منذ بداية العملية وحتى الآن. *

*وأضاف المصدر لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن القوات البرية التى تشارك فى الحملة الأمنية لم تدخل الجبل، نظراً لرغبة الأجهزة المختصة فى جمع المعلومات بالشكل الكافى عن العناصر الإجرامية المتواجدة داخل الجبل وقوة الأسلحة التى تمتلكها والمخابئ التى يختفون بها، بالإضافة إلى تصوير المنطقة بشكل كامل لاستكشاف معالمها ومخابئها بشكل واضح، حتى لا تكون هناك خطورة على هذه القوات. *
*فيما نفى** ما تردد بأن سبب التأخير فى اقتحام الجبل هو رفض إسرائيل دخول الطائرات المصرية إلى سيناء، مؤكداً أن إسرائيل تتفهم أن من حق مصر تأمين أراضيها بشكل كامل وحماية حدودها.*

*، ويأتى ذلك بعد يومين من الهدوء التام الذى ساد حملة الملاحقات الأمنية المعروفة بحملة النسر فى شمال سيناء.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

*عززت الأجهزة الأمنية بشمال سيناء من وجود قواتها من الأفراد والآليات والسيارات الحديثة علي كافة الأكمنة بشمال سيناء‏. *

*جريدة الأهرام 29/8/2012 *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

*من الملاحظ ان هناك تعتيم كامل على عميلة نسر سيناء – لا نزال نعمل بنفس الفكر القديم...*

*بطريقة التربية فى البيوت " الشعب " لسة صغير عشان يعرف الحاجات دى *
*لما يكبر شوية** هيفهموه ..!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعد تعتيم كامل على عملية ( نسر سيناء ) تعود الأخبار عنها تطل علينا فى أستحياء ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*سقوط متهم فى أحداث رفح.. وتحقيقات حول تورط «الموساد» فى تصفية «بريكات»*

*نجحت العملية الأمنية «نسر»، التى تجرى فى سيناء منذ حادث رفح الإرهابى أوائل الشهر الماضى، فى اصطياد قيادى جهادى محكوم عليه بالإعدام يشتبه فى تورطه فى الحادث الذى أسفر عن استشهاد ١٦ جنديا، وتجرى الأجهزة الأمنية تحقيقات فيما يتردد حول تورط جهاز المخابرات الإسرائيلى «الموساد» فى تصفية «إبراهيم بريكات»، فى حادث تفجير دراجته النارية قبل أيام، لمشاركته فى عملية إيلات العام الماضى.*

*وداهمت الحملة الأمنية «نسر» حى أبوزرعى، بالمنطقة الشرقية الحدودية مع غزة وإسرائيل، بناء على معلومات بتواجد عناصر ممن يطلق عليهم «التكفيريين والجهاديين».*

*وأكد مصدر أمنى، بشمال سيناء، أنه تم القبض على أحمد عبدالله حمدان قيشاوى، وشهرته «حمادة أبوشيتة» عمره ٣٤ سنة، ويعمل سائقا، منوها بأنه أحد القيادات بأحد تنظيمات الجهاد المطلوبين لدى قوات الأمن والمحكوم عليه بالإعدام بتهمة مهاجمة قسم ثان العريش يوم ٢٩ يوليو الماضى وقتل مجموعة من الضباط والجنود.*

*وأشار المصدر إلى أن المتهم قد يكون من المتورطين فى حادث رفح الإرهابى، وقال إن هناك معلومات تؤكد أنه صاحب السيارة، التى تم حرقها فى حادث نجع شبانة الشهر الماضى.*


*من جهة أخرى، قام عدد كبير من البدو فى مدينة شرم الشيخ بقطع طريق شرم الشيخ المؤدى لخليج نعمة، أمس، وإضرام النار فى سيارة شرطة أمام مستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى، احتجاجاً على مقتل اثنين من البدو فى تبادل لإطلاق النار مع الشرطة*.


----------



## The Antiochian (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*روح يا عبود ربنا يقوي جيشك وينصرو على أصحاب اللحى النجسة*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
رويترز: الجيش المصرى يسحب دباباته من سيناء وينشر مدرعات خفيفة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*«نسر» تحقق ٦٠% من أهدافها*​

*المصدر المصرى اليوم / 5/9/2012 *​

*استأنفت القوات المسلحة فى الساعات الأولى من صباح أمس، الحملة «نسر»، لمطاردة العناصر الإرهابية فى سيناء، وقامت بتمشيط الطرق فى منطقة القرى الواقعة جنوب مدينة الشيخ زويد، وضبطت شخصاً فى منطقة نخل بحوزته «دانة مدفع» وذخائر أسلحة ثقيلة، *
*فيما اعتبر مصدر عسكرى أن العملية حققت ٦٠% من أهدافها.*

*وهاجم مجهولون حاجز الجيش بمنطقة حى الزهور فى الشيخ زويد بالأسلحة النارية وقذائف «آر.بى.جى»، بالتزامن مع مرور الحملة الأمنية، *
*وردت القوات بالمثل على مصادر إطلاق الرصاص، فى اشتباك استمر نحو ساعة، ولم يسفر عن سقوط إصابات.*

*وواصلت قوات الجيش سحب المعدات العسكرية الثقيلة من مدينتى الشيخ زويد ورفح، فى إطار إعادة الانتشار،*
* وأكد مصدر أمنى سحب ٢٠ دبابة مجنزرة، واستبدالها بـ٤٠ مدرعة ذات عجلات.*

*وأكد مصدر عسكرى أن قوات الجيش التى تم سحبها من سيناء كانت قوات إضافية مخصصة للدعم عند الحاجة، ولم يشارك معظمها فى العمليات، *
*مشدداً على أن العملية «نسر» لن تتوقف، حتى تحقق جميع أهدافها، وأشار إلى أنها حققت حتى الآن ما يقارب ٦٠% من أهدافها.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*المصرى اليوم 5/9/2012*

*من جهة أخرى، أطلق عشرات الحاخامات المتطرفين فى إسرائيل حملة تدعو إلى شن حرب على مصر وإعادة احتلال سيناء، *

*قبل أن «يتحول الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى جمال عبدالناصر جديد»، وقالت الحملة إن «احتلال إسرائيل لسيناء سيمنع الإخوان من الوصول للقدس».*

*(( تعليقى الشخصى ))*

*حاخامات من هناك*
*على شيوخ من هنا *
*وحاجة تقرف *​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*تفاصيل »نسر« غدا*​*المصدر جريدة الأخبار 7/9/2012 *

*تنظم القوات المسلحة صباح الغد بمقر الشئون المعنوية بمدينة نصر مؤتمرا صحفيا لعرض آخر التطورات والمستجدات التي تمت في سيناء وتطورات العملية »نسر« التي تنفذها القوات المسلحة في شمال سيناء *
*ومن المنتظر ان يتم الإعلان عن نتائج العملية العسكرية في سيناء *
*بالإضافة إلي إعلان أسماء المتورطين في الهجوم الإرهابي برفح*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ضبط 58 من العناصر المتورطة بسيناء وقتل 32 وتدمير 31 نفقا*​ 
*قامت القوات المسلحة بتدمير 31 نفقا مع قطاع غزة، والنفق يبدأ من أحد المنازل بقطاع غزة، وبعمق 20 مترا، وتنتشر عبر الحدود المصرية وهو نفق رئيسى، شكله اسطوانى، وعدد الأنفاق الرئيسية 225 نفقا، يتفرع منه إنفاق تصل إلى 550.*

*وأكد العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على المتحدث الرسمى للقوات المسلحة، أنه تم قتل 32 فردا من العناصر الإرهابية وإصابة آخر، كما تم ضبط 58 فردا من العناصر المتورطة وتسليمهم لمديريات الأمن للتحقيق معهم، وتم الإفراج عن 20 منهم والتحقيق مع 38.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*حرب شوارع بين مسلحين وقوات الأمن فى سيناء*​

*المصرى اليوم /**١٧/ ٩/ ٢٠١٢ *

*تحولت العملية «سيناء» إلى حرب شوارع بين قوات من الجيش والشرطة ومسلحين فى مدينة الشيخ زويد بشمال سيناء، أمس، *
*وأسفرت المواجهات عن استشهاد جندى وإصابة ٩ أشخاص بينهم ٦ جنود وسيدة وفتاة وطفل والقبض على ٨ متهمين. *
*قال مصدر أمنى إن مسلحين تابعين لجماعات أصولية هاجموا كمين الريسة عند مدخل مدينة العريش للمرة ٣٧ منذ الثورة، *
*لافتاً إلى أن مبنى مديرية أمن شمال سيناء بالعريش تعرض لإطلاق نار كثيف من قبل مسلحين، *
*كما تعرضت محكمة شمال سيناء لإطلاق نار فى نفس التوقيت، ولم تسفر الاشتباكات عن وقوع أى إصابات.*

*ونفى مصدر عسكرى مطلع ما تداولته بعض وسائل الإعلام حول إقالة الفريق صدقى صبحى، رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة، *
*معتبراً الخبر عارياً تماماً عن الصحة.*

*من جهة أخرى، أجل رئيس الحكومة الفلسطينية المقالة، إسماعيل هنية، زيارته للقاهرة، التى كان مقرراً لها أمس، لأسباب أمنية، حسب مسؤول بالحكومة، *

*فيما يصل اليوم رئيس المكتب السياسى لحركة حماس، خالد مشعل، إلى القاهرة على رأس وفد من الحركة، *
*ويلتقى عدداً من المسؤولين المصريين، لبحث ملف التعاون بين مصر وغزة.*


----------



## jajageorge (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الأمن المصري يستعد لمواجهات عنيفة مع الجماعات الجهادية بسيناء

 Mon, 09/17/2012 - 22:08 





الأمن المصري يستعد لمواجهات عنيفة مع الجماعات الجهادية بسيناء
قالت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء أن قوات الأمن تستعد لشن سلسة من الحملات الأمنية المكثفة على عدد من المناطق التي تأوي مطلوبين لهم صلة بالهجمات على المقرات والحواجز الأمنية بسيناء .
وقالت المصادر أن الحملات المدعومة بالعربات المدرعة وغطاء جوي ستشارك فيها قوات من الجيش والشرطة ستستخدم فيها الأسلحة المتوسطة والرشاشات الثقيلة والقذائف الصاروخية ردا على استخدام العناصر الجهادية التي تطاردها أجهزة الأمن هذه الأسلحة خلال المواجهات التي تمت أمس وأسفرت عن مقتل جندي وإصابة 7 جنود آخرين وسيدة وطفلتها نتيجة تبادل إطلاق الرصاص الكثيف بين الجانبين.
وتابعت المصادر أن حملات المداهمات تستهدف عدة مناطق بالشيخ زويد ورفح حيث تتمركز معظم العناصر الجهادية في هذه المناطق.
وقالت المصادر أن عمليات المسح التي قامت بها قوات الأمن لم تكشف عن وجود أي تجمعات للجماعات الجهادية أو معسكر تدريب وان المعلومات المتوافرة تشير إلى تواجدهم في أماكن متفرقة مأهولة بالسكان.
وأضافت أنهم يستخدمون هواتف محمولة مختلفة لضمان عدم رصدهم وان بعضهم يجرى مكالمة واحدة من الهاتف ثم يقوم بتغيره لضمان عدم تتبعه.
وتابعت أن قلة المعلومات المتوافرة عن هذه العناصر وتمتع بعضها بحماية قبلية من جانب بعد قبائلهم وراء تأخر عمليات القبض عليهم.
وأضافت أن الهجوم الذي شنه المسلحين أمس على مديرية امن شمال سيناء في قلب مدينة العريش كشف عن امتلاك العناصر الجهادية أسلحة متطورة وقذائف صاروخية حديثة مما يؤكد أن المواجهات القادمة ستكون عنيفة.
وكشفت التحقيقات الأولية التي تقوم بها أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة شمال سيناء بعد معاينة موقع حادث إطلاق النار على مديرية الأمن بالعريش عن تورط 20 مسلحا في الهجوم علي مبني المديرية.




سياسة
الدستور


----------

